# Blonde or Brown? Which do you think? **Better pictures added (Post No.21)**



## ShesAFoxyLady (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, I've been toying with the idea of going back to brunette but I'm not completely convinced and I certainly won't do it until I'm 100% (or at least 99%) sure! 

I do like my hair blonde & it wouldn't cope with being bleached again, so if I do ever go brunette again - I have to be pretty sure that I'll like/suit it as I'll be stuck with it for quite a while!!

I've done a quick photoshop of me as I am now - the platinum blonde - and roughly how I would look as a brunette. What do you think - would I regret it??

(Please excuse the v.quick photoshop)

**** ETA : better pictures added below - POST No. 21 ****


----------



## rosenbud (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

You look stunning either blonde or brunette!

I would probably go with the Brown (is this your natural colour?), on a practical note it will be easier to maintain and you can always add some highlights later on.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

I vote for brown too although you are gorgeous as a blonde. I'm not much help am I, lol? But from a maintenance standpoint, I agree with Rosenbud.


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

I also like the brown better. I think it suits your skin tone better.


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

Hmm such a hard decision but I'm going to say brown.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

You look great with both! But I think it would look really nice somewhere inbetween, maybe? Perhaps something like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










But if I had to choose between the 2, I think the brunette look suits you best.


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

I personallly think the blonde makes your eyes stand out.. but I can see what everyone is saying about the brown hair flattering you skin... I guess it depends on which feature you'd like to accentuate.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

Brown! 

Especially for the fall!


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

I think the brown looks better. Blonde would look good, just not that particular shade...


----------



## Nox (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

Brunette!  It's gorgeous on you.


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

You look stunning with both colors, but I'm definately gonna vote for the brown


----------



## Korms (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

You can pull off either.  The blonde makes you look younger but the brown is incredibly sophisticated.

You could always go gradually darker by adding lowlightes, a few at a time.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

brunette ftw!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

Why don't you try one of those wash out dyes first to see if u like it? Though I don't really know much about them...maybe they would be hard to get out of your hair?


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

those wash out dyes are the worst! this one time i had brown hair with blonde highlights, and i tried a temp deep brown/with a little bit of purple temp dye, and when it washed out it left my hair all brown, no highlights anymore, and ZERO shine!! it was the worst... i had to go get my hair died professionnally to bring it back to a normal shade... :'(


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

I say do a medium brown with blonde highlights or lowlights!

They both look great!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

I really like both...But if I had to choose..I like the blonde better


----------



## kittykit (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I really like both...But if I had to choose..I like the blonde better_

 
Ditto


----------



## Izbiz23 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

brunette - but darker


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

I love brunette, but I agree, you should do just a little darker than the picture you posted. I think you are one of those lucky people that can pull off any haircolor and look good as blonde or brunette, but I'm partial to brunettes


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

Thank you all (i'll make sure I give you all thanks later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 

I've done some quick hairmixes to give more of an idea, here are 3 of them (sorry they have been done quick, in a rush to get to lunch!):
















and here are some more photographs (unaltered) of how I look now, for comparison:


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 24, 2008)

I really like the brunette shades in the first and third pic you recently posted. The 2nd pic looks like it has a purple/pink sheen to it, maybe it's just the lighting and is meant to look that way.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I really like the brunette shades in the first and third pic you recently posted. The 2nd pic looks like it has a purple/pink sheen to it, maybe it's just the lighting and is meant to look that way._

 





 the shades in the other two pics are much nicer (especially the 3rd, as I think the 1st is probably a bit dark for me) - but i quite like the cut in the 2nd pic although I probably wouldn't have the right type of hair to be able to have a fringe as my hair is very fine & fly away.

I've just blowdried & straightened my hair before lunch and it looks lovely so I'm back to thinking I might not be able to part with my beloved blonde quite yet (although on the other hand I would love a change too...). So, I'm off to the shops in the next couple of days to have a brunette wig fitted so I can get a better idea what it will look like


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 24, 2008)

I agree with going in between blonde and brown. You have the features and skintone for it!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 24, 2008)

I like brown on you but I would go for a lighter caramel-y brown  instead of a dark brown like you posted above.
Heres a pic:


----------



## Malena (Sep 24, 2008)

Normally I´m kind of biased & vote for brunette most of the time, but in your case I love your blond hair - no need to change it


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 24, 2008)

in my opinion i think brown would warm your face up .. it looks good on you


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks all, I appreciate all the comments & suggestions. Unfortunately I'm not a fan on the inbetween colours (for myself anyway) and would rather be a light blonde or a medium brown. At the minute, I'm thinking I'll keep my blonde as i do really like it - I just fancied a change too. 

I don't really want to go down the blonde with high/low lights route as it means the upkeep will be a lot harder and its already a nightmare with my two tone hair.

I'm off to the shop tomorrow to try on some dark wigs and see what I think


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Blonde or Brown? Which do you think?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_You look great with both! But I think it would look really nice somewhere inbetween, maybe? Perhaps something like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










But if I had to choose between the 2, I think the brunette look suits you best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree.. I think you look wonderful with both of them and couldn't decide which colour I prefer. I think maybe MAClovin's right and somethink between will be great


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 27, 2008)

you look absolutly stunning with both!
but i do think the brown warms up your complexion a lot more!
plus your hair will probably be a lot healthier brown aswell!
i went brown from blonde a while ago & my hair is soo shiny now!
If your natural hair is closer to bropwn id def go with that aswell
less root touch ups etc!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Oct 2, 2008)

*Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brunette?*

Further to my last post (trying to debate whether I should go back to brunette), I did go out and buy a brown wig to try and here are the photos...

Last night i got my fiance to take some pics of me with and without the wig. Unfortunately as it was night time & we were having to use the flash, it has made the colour of the wig look red instead of a deep brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bare with me, I'll try to get some daylight pics over the weekend if I get a chance). 

So below are the pics of me as I am now, with my platinum blonde hair & brunette underlay and pics of me with the brown wig. I'm thinking the brunette seems to be washing me out a lot more and draining some of the colour from my face? From these pics, I think the blonde is looking better. What do you all think?

As I am now (and taken at the same time as the other pics):









With the wig (flash is making the wig appear red in this pic but it is actually medium brown). This is an UNALTERED pic (as are the blonde ones above) and this is what I mean by the brown seems to wash me out a bit?? Of course, the flash isn't helping, but the ones above were taken at the same time using the flash too:






With colours adjusted to represent more of the true colour of the wig:









and one, non adjusted pic from my phone (so poorer quality) as it show the wig colour better:






My other regular forum seems to like the brown, although quite a few like the blonde also - what do you all think?

Don't get me wrong, I do really like my blonde (and on these pics I think it looks nicer?). But it would be nice to have a change... the only colours I'm interested in at the minute are either staying the shade of blonde that I am now or changing to a darkish brown (though I have took on board the suggestions of a midway colour too, its just not what I'm fancying right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brune*

I love the brown on you!


----------



## Patricia (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brune*

yes, go brunette!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brune*

The brown looks fantastic.


----------



## Cinci (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brune*

platinum blonde is soo hard to maintain....  I used to be all platinum blonde..   but i got sick of looking trashy with my dark roots so I started getting contrasting mix of dark brown lowlights and platinum blondehighlights.. In the summer I get more blonde on top, and in the winter I do more dark..  that way it's not so noticible when the roots start coming in, and I can go 8 weeks between coloring...

but if you're not up for highlights (I get them to do the highlights more chunky so that it doesn't "blend" to an overall lighter color...) I would go with the brown.. It's getting to be winter soon, a change can be fun, and darker is always nicer in the winter...


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brune*

The blond makes your face look 'harder' IMO. I like the brown.


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brune*

I agree with everyone else, the all over brown looks surprisingly soft and natural. I think it's very flattering on you. You could mix it up maybe with a few subtle hightlights in there, something caramel maybe.

I'm a natural blonde but I highlight my hair with a more platinum shade, it has significantly lightened my hair but I can actually go 12/13 weeks without colouring because my natural colour blends fantastically, my roots hardly show. So I guess in that sense I'm lucky, with you being darker regrowth is obviously more noticeable. The only other thing I could suggest is going blonde all over and being all ice queen, that'd be so gorgeous. But upkeep would be a nightmare!


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brune*

I agree w/Cinci.  Blonde is too hard to maintain.  I just got low lights because my platinum blonde hair was getting ridiculous.  I would have to get a new set of highlights every 2 weeks to keep up with the roots and my hairs tendency to turn brassy.  So for now I am doing blonde highlights/medium brown low lights and it looks better and more natural.  If you are only interested in going to a dark brown or staying blonde I think you should go dark!  I think it would bring out your beautiful eyes and bone structure well.  I think you should get a cut with a side part and long side swept bangs kind of like this: http://img2.timeinc.net/instyle/imag...05_240x320.jpg

If after a while you get tired of the brown hair I think you would look lovely with dark brown hair with golden highlights.


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brune*

the adjusted pix are better!

with ur skintone keep ur hair cool too! dont go for a warm shade or it will wash u out unless u load bronzer on.


----------



## kimmae17 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brune*

the brown looks gorgeous!!! i know what you mean by saying you think the brown makes you look washed out, but i dont agree, it makes look slightly paler since the there is more contrast with the dark hair color.  but i think it makes your skin look amazing! not washed out!


----------



## Brittni (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brune*

I like the brown. I actually think you'd look so cute with big curly red hair... like that chick on Top Model this season.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brune*

Love the brown!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brune*

i like the brunette best.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brune*

You look like Anne Hathaway with the brown hair, it's hot.


----------



## rt66chix (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brune*

I think the brown looks great, and it makes your skin look gorgeous.


----------



## Jessica6128 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brune*

I like the brown. If you think it makes you look washed out get some dark blonde highlights thrown in.


----------



## Jessica6128 (Oct 4, 2008)

Did you ever consider maybe a dark blonde? That way if you wanted to add some pale blonde highlights it wouldn't be that hard?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Ok, tried a brown wig (pic included) - what do you think, stay blonde or go brune*

The color that appears here with the wig is more complimentary to your eyes and complexion.


----------



## user79 (Oct 4, 2008)

Honestly, I'm not really feeling that particular blonde on you, and the racoon look with the dark on the bottom and really light on the top - it's kinda outdated.

I think a nice chocolate brown tone would look really nice on you, and would look better with your complexion and natural features.

Good luck!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 5, 2008)

i like both on you but i think a chocolate brown -slightly darker than the colour of the wig, (around the same colour as your eyebrows) would look soo gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 think i'll have to go with brown
X


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 29, 2008)

i like the blonde! i have had blonde hair on and off for the past 13 years or so.  Everyone says they like me better with brown hair (I have pale skin and light green eyes, people say the blonde washes me out.. well, everyone except for my family). 
I'd say if you are leaning towards the blonde than stay with it because it will be hard to get back.  If you're unsure, stay where you are until you are 100%. there have been so many times i went dark than ended up trashing it to go back to blonde that same month because i hated it.


----------



## antleila (Oct 30, 2008)

Have you considered lowlighting your hair instead of an all over color. Going back to dark from such a light blonde can be difficult to say the least. The color can be washed out and not nearly as rich as the pictures you've chosen. You can choose the shade you're interested in and have the color weaved and foiled into your hair. Overall you will look darker - but you will still have some blonde "highlights". It's a great way to get introduced back to such a dark rich shade.


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 30, 2008)

I really like the caramel-y shade someone posted on page one and I think it might be a more realistic shade for you.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree with everyone on the in between color...Dirty blonde/light brown would def. suit you best think 'Lauren Conrad'


----------

